# Moving ~600GPH in a shrimplet safe way



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I need to add more water movement to my upcoming 112G tank. My sump will be moving around 400GPH so I'm hoping to add around 600GPH of water flow via some sort of pump/powerhead/etc.

Since the tank will have shrimp I need to do this in a way that will not kill shrimplets.

I'm looking for suggestions on how to accomplish this.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

*A poret foam prefilter?*

G'day. I'd like to do same with similar flow but because I am starting to feed my fish with Daphnia and scuds and I'd like them to get established in the tank if possible.
I will try a prefilter of poret foam - starting with 20ppi but might go to 10 ppi. I've seen 40/45ppi foam filters recommended but my gut feel is this is too small and will restrict the water flow too much. I'm hoping 10/20ppi allows enough flow but will trap any critters that get too close - easy meal for the fish 
Hope this helps.


----------

